# 457 Visa Applicants(2015) Update their Status over Here



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

Since I haven't seen any News and Updates regarding Skilled Visa 457,
I request you to Update your 457 status over here and compare average processing time.
I applied for my skilled visa 457 in Aug 2015.
Got my case officer on 07-Oct-2015 and now waiting for further procedure,
Detail is mentioned in the Signature.
Any one who gets his GRANT,kindly share his experience and update his signature with reference to the time.
Thanks a lot


Best of Luck for Your GRANT...... lane:


----------



## mandy404 (Oct 27, 2015)

File lodged in oct,2015 waiting. No response yet


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mandy404 said:


> File lodged in oct,2015 waiting. No response yet


Dear Mandy, please make your signature with complete update regarding your visa.
It would be easy for the experts to guide you more conveniently.
Best of Luck.
Thank you.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any one in Process with Skilled based Work Visa 457 ????


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Hamza77,
did you get any update for your visa? I am waiting from july for mine to be granted but no any updates.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi anil,
no updates mate...just waiting
Status is "Assessment in Progress"...


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

This making me frustrated Hamza77.

Now again there is holidays going to start for christmas and new year from few weeks later , hope all things done before that... Inshalla:fingerscrossed:ha


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anil123 said:


> This making me frustrated Hamza77.
> 
> Now again there is holidays going to start for christmas and new year from few weeks later , hope all things done before that... Inshalla:fingerscrossed:ha


You are on the edge Anil,I am sure you will get your grant within 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey guys , any new update from anybody regarding 457....


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

No updates Anil....
There must be exact time frame.some people from the same country get their grant within a week while others in years...Unable to say anything


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

think they don't work on timeframe


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes mate...but I hope many of us will get their grant before chrism's holidays.


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hope so man....... inshallaha


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

My Timelines are:

Documents shared to agent: 18 Nov 2015
Visa Lodged: 19 November 2015
Request for medicals: 19th November 2015
Medicals submitted to DIBP: 24th November 2015
further medical requested: 9th December 2015
Medical Scheduled: 16th Dec 2015


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> My Timelines are:
> 
> Documents shared to agent: 18 Nov 2015
> Visa Lodged: 19 November 2015
> ...


Sajid What is your visa subclass???


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Sajid What is your visa subclass???


My visa subclass is 457


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

sajidHussain said:


> My visa subclass is 457


Best of Luck dear,
When do you expect your Grant????
I think my grant might come in Feb late


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Best of Luck dear,
> When do you expect your Grant????
> I think my grant might come in Feb late


hahaaa man ..... any update for your application mine is still nothing


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

no update since 22 oct on the immi account.just waiting.
in upcoming I will upload my PCC,despite the CO did not request me for PCC.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

anil123 said:


> Hey guys , any new update from anybody regarding 457....


Hopefully, you will get your visa before holidays. Good luck


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

bright future said:


> Hopefully, you will get your visa before holidays. Good luck


Thanks bright future hope so as before holiday and enjoy and make future from new year 2016 in Aus.
wish you too get visa soon


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

@Anil123 any updates??


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> @Anil123 any updates??


No, man not any but contact with MA and they told me to do medical this week after they inform me. 
and what about yours Hamza77


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Silence since 22 Oct 
Just waiting for the Golden Grant.
Please Update your timeline(signature).


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Silence since 22 Oct
> Just waiting for the Golden Grant.
> Please Update your timeline(signature).


Hamza mytimeline:

15/july/15= applied for visa
29/07/15= CO asked to fill 1221 form
1/08/15= submitted 1221 form
MEDICAL=???? (this week as MA said)
PCC=???
Grant= waiting


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anil123 said:


> Hamza mytimeline:
> 
> 15/july/15= applied for visa
> 29/07/15= CO asked to fill 1221 form
> ...


Anil,waiting from July 
Best of Luck dear
What about your PCC???
I uploaded on 18 dec


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Anil,waiting from July
> Best of Luck dear
> What about your PCC???
> I uploaded on 18 dec


I am not sending PCC until the CO asked for it. Yes man it's been long for waiting... I know an indian guy who is waiting his visa for 9 months. MA inform me that form tomorrow christmas and new year holiday begins and office going to reopen after 4th of Jan.

Anybody any new update for their 457


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

this is simply injustice,why some people are getting their Grants in 2 to 3 months while others are waiting from 5 to 6 months.


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> this is simply injustice,why some people are getting their Grants in 2 to 3 months while others are waiting from 5 to 6 months.


Yes, this is not fair.......


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey guys any new good updates of anyone ..mine is usual...


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

No updates Anil.


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

*457 visa*

Visa 457
Visa and nomination Lodged: 14/nov/2015
Medicals: 26/nov/2015 
Nothing so far......


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Garry884u said:


> Visa 457
> Visa and nomination Lodged: 14/nov/2015
> Medicals: 26/nov/2015
> Nothing so far......


hello garry,
where are you from?


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

I am from india. I am living in australia from last 5 years.


----------



## sajidHussain (Nov 28, 2015)

Today my agent informed me that case officer has been assigned to me and is requesting for form 1221 for dependent applicants only. I have sent this form to my agent who hopefully would be forwarding it to my CO tomorrow.


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi there

I got my nomination approved on 30th November and lodged my 457 visa on 16th Dec. Immi account shows application received. Can anyone give me update about processing time for visa Plz? Medical had already done.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

I posted it in a few other threads, but i'll post it here as well.

Visa 457 lodged November 26th, 2015
Nomination application lodged November 26th, 2015
Sponsorship had already been approved
(Did not hear anything from Immigration)
Visa 457 approved December 24th, 2015 (yes that is correct; granted on Christmas Eve )

Four weeks exactly processing time.


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Bhullar , my file also same to yo 17th Dec on Visa lodge still Application Recieved . What do you think about the passed long Vacation?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Bhullar said:


> Hi there
> 
> I got my nomination approved on 30th November and lodged my 457 visa on 16th Dec. Immi account shows application received. Can anyone give me update about processing time for visa Plz? Medical had already done.


This visa takes mostly 3 to 6 months for High Risk countries.
Sometimes it takes 4 to 12 weeks for your country(India)


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Chef from Hyatt said:


> Hi Bhullar , my file also same to yo 17th Dec on Visa lodge still Application Recieved . What do you think about the passed long Vacation?


wait Approx 45 days for the CO to be assigned.
High Risk country applicants are requested to be patient. :confused2:


----------



## Chef from Hyatt (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Sajid , are you also waiting for 457 grant ?


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Guys''

I have a question...

After nomination approval, what are the chances for an applicant to get visa if he fulfill all requirements of visa applicant except previous experience in related field?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bhullar said:


> Hi Guys''
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> ...


It probably depends on the occupation, but I would think it's difficult to get a 457 visa if you have no relevant work experience. I'm sure there would be exceptions though.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

unfortunately no time limit is given to any of the applicant,unlimited wait. lol


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello guys

Am new to this thread, I was going to apply for a subclass 189 but I got a negative skill assesment from AACA so I'll have to apply for another skill assemsnt with the VETASESS and go with the subclass 457, I got some questions I was hopeing you can help me with

1) I know I can apply for PR after spending 4 years in australia, does that mean thy have to be continues 4 years (can't leave once during this period)? Or it's okay if I went to my home country for a month every year?

2) same question but about being sponsored by my employer after spending 2 years with him (do they have to be continues)? 

Is there any other way to transfer from 457 to PR? 


Thank you all


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any one waiting for Visa 457 since August???


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Am new to this thread, I was going to apply for a subclass 189 but I got a negative skill assesment from AACA so I'll have to apply for another skill assemsnt with the VETASESS and go with the subclass 457, I got some questions I was hopeing you can help me with
> 
> ...


No absolute continuity is compulsory.
Yes you can apply for 186,190 anytime


----------

